# kg or tim duncan



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_garnett/ 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tim_duncan/index.html 

they both are very good players but who would you prefer on your team?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Duncan. Both are great players, but Duncan's got the rings to back him up.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan and the reason is not rings at all, its how duncan leads his team and makes his team better. duncan is the best pf of all time imo.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

The are both very good players as everyone knows, but I think Tim Duncan would be better on a team he can take the ball to the hoop and play D. So can KG but overall i think Tim would be the best out of the 2.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

duncan reason the wolfs made the playoffs in 04 but no oher year with kg on that team the spurs have not missed the playoffs since duncan came to the team in 1997. and duncan as the rings 2 mvp preformence compaderd to the big tickets 1 mvp year. there both good but i favor timmy


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

They're both very great players, but for the spurs, I'd take Duncan. This team was built around him afterall.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Give me Duncan any day of the week.

He can make the players around him super stars (Tony Parker 29th pick of the first round and Manu Ginobili 58th pick over all), while KG just stat pads. He cant make his team mates better.

Duncan any day of the week, even a declining Duncan would do.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

While I do agree Duncan has a knack for making players around him better, in all fairness Ginobili and Parker were steals. I mean, Ginobili had already won the 2001 Euroleague MVP and appeared in the Italian League's All-Star games three times.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Duncan is a leader. KG is a player.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, if you come on a Spurs forum asking this question you better be prepared to see a lot more Duncan than Garnett answers.

I pick Duncan.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

i love kg but I have to go with Timmy


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

I think there should be a poll on this thread.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs said:


> I think there should be a poll on this thread.


there is a poll :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh! Silly me


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How long has that been there? I never noticed it till now either...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> How long has that been there? I never noticed it till now either...


about 10 min.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if someone here had the power to add polls to threads, he could add it and pretend like it was there all along just to screw with you.

luckily no such people on this site have that power.

edit:nevermind... he 'fessed up


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> about 10 min.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Duncan is a leader. KG is a player.


I disagree.

Duncan is both.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Duncan easily. When you need a score Duncan will give you one of his many post moves, whereas Garnett will give you a fadeaway jumper. That's the major difference and it's a big one.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

brain_less said:


> duncan reason the wolfs made the playoffs in 04 but no oher year with kg on that team the spurs have not missed the playoffs since duncan came to the team in 1997. and duncan as the rings 2 mvp preformence compaderd to the big tickets 1 mvp year. there both good but i favor timmy


Duncan also has a lot more talent on his team. If were talking in their prime give me KG because of his tenacity and he has more skills than Duncan. But now I would take Duncan.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

If I'm starting a team with a star already, KG. If I have good role players, Duncan due to his leadership and his ability to make decent role players look like stars (Manu and TP)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tony and Manu aren't roleplayers...


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

even though i am a minny fan i would probaly take duncan because of the fact that he won like 3 rings and was able to keep the same stats as garnett even with players like parker and ginobli


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

duncan easily... this is a spurs forum though, of course duncan would be winning regardless if he won rings or mvps or what not...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Duncan. KG might (_might_) have a wider array of skills and athletic attributes, but your team has to be built to accomodate his unique abilities. With Duncan, he is so fundamentally pure, you can plug him into pretty much any offensive/defensive philosophy and he'll elevate the team.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Duncan also has a lot more talent on his team. If were talking in their prime give me KG because of his tenacity and he has more skills than Duncan. But now I would take Duncan.


??? Duncan has had some serious health problems for last 2 years not KG (just not that famous any more?) wher is the logic? now about KG's tenacity and "he has more skills" doesn't appear in results (I mean you say he has "tenacity" but Duncan also holds his own btw with results) also people say KG has "tenacity" so what they say Dirk is soft DESPITE the fact that for last 4-5 years he has been one of the biggest playoff preformer... I don't care how big your "tenacity" is if you can't stay in post and seriously lead your team (like take over offense) then it just doen't matter and skills... well he is PF so I'd say hes skills distract him he take jumpers when he should be in post also what you consider skill for C/PF bringing ball over and shooting fadeaways? Duncan has insane footwork great post moves, great defens (help/man-to-man), can shoot other than free throw shooting what is missing? I rate higer skills what you need in your particular position higher than some random skills that don't help you that much... now team mates? Well there has been 2 different Championship squards and one Tim Duncan I agree that he has better team but if you swich them I just don't see how KG would have guarded Shaq... ect. Last remark leads me to why I rate Duncan so highly: he is PF/C and can guard starplayers on both positions also he anchors the whole Spurs team (basicly what C should do) so to me this is extra motivation to take him. No hate on KG just big respect to Duncan


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

what did u think we'd pick if u asked this question at a spurs board. now go to the twolves board and you'd see the complete opposite.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Kevin Garnett is a better player. I know this is the San Antonio forum, but sorry guys, KG is better in my book.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> Kevin Garnett is a better player. I know this is the San Antonio forum, but sorry guys, KG is better in my book.


i love your reasons why hes a better player.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Definitely Tim Duncan.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dynamic™ said:


> Kevin Garnett is a better player. I know this is the San Antonio forum, but sorry guys, KG is better in my book.


 :whofarted


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dynamic™ said:


> Kevin Garnett is a better player. I know this is the San Antonio forum, but sorry guys, KG is better in my book.


Wow. If you're really wanting to be a mod here you just lost all respect any spurs fan had or could ever have for you. Even if you're right, you can't just say something like that (totally void of anything to back it up at that) and then expect us to crown you king of the spurs forum...I mean mod.


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

Dynamic™ said:


> Kevin Garnett is a better player. I know this is the San Antonio forum, but sorry guys, KG is better in my book.


please! Garnett better than Duncan your smoking the peacepipe. Two MVP's and Three rings are not proof enough i dont know what is. KG is great but he couldnt take the wolves to the next level when he had spree and cassell not to mention wally he should of made those guy stars and should of won a couple of rings but he couldnt do it. Duncan is the greatest NBA player of his time and he's got the bling to back it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm going to post this thread in the Timborwolves thread.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This time I'm gonna be K.G.
(Alright I'm D-Wade!)

Love that commercial!


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh nvm its already in the timberwolves thread and obviously KG is ahead.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

daddy primetime42 said:


> please! Garnett better than Duncan your smoking the peacepipe. Two MVP's and Three rings are not proof enough i dont know what is. KG is great but he couldnt take the wolves to the next level when he had spree and cassell not to mention wally he should of made those guy stars and should of won a couple of rings but he couldnt do it. Duncan is the greatest NBA player of his time and he's got the bling to back it up. :biggrin:


 the year KG had sam and spree, the wolves were better than the spurs. they then lost cassell and did as well against the lakers as the spurs did.


----------

